# Bulk vs. Freeze Dried



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm having a tough time switching from bulk to freeze dried even though I know the variety and ease of preparing freeze dried food would be great to have.

I've been using bulk to build up from nothing&#8230;fast.

I had planned on switching to freeze dried a month or so ago, for variety. But, it is _so much cheaper_ to add, say, another month's worth of nutrition for the entire family by buying bulk grains, beans, etc.

Freeze dried foods costs, I don't know, something like 4-5 times more than bulk costs.

I know that if the SHTF, I will wish I had some freeze dried food. But I also might wish that I had more bulk basics.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Tacitus, we use the fd foods for camping and power outages, so for variety's sake there are practical reasons for it -- but I understand what you say about the costs. I watch for sales and 'group specials' from Emergency Essentials and am on a couple of Thrive consultant teams email lists to take advantage of their sales. I just purchased a Costco membership for the first time ever also, and am looking forward to using it to increase our variety of preps.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a small amount of FD foods in our stores but I also take advantage of canning bulk foods. My goal is variety of stored foods as well as fresh from the garden.

I watch for sales and signed up for newletters from most of the FD companies.

BTW Augason Farms is having a sale til the end of the month on entrees, breakfast kits, fruit and drinks. *Promo Code: cooldown*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Is this for online shopping?*



Grimm said:


> I have a small amount of FD foods in our stores but I also take advantage of canning bulk foods. My goal is variety of stored foods as well as fresh from the garden.
> 
> I watch for sales and signed up for newletters from most of the FD companies.
> 
> BTW Augason Farms is having a sale til the end of the month on entrees, breakfast kits, fruit and drinks. *Promo Code: cooldown*


Usually a promo code is for online shopping. Maybe that is the only way you can purchase from them. I have never purchased anything from them. I have a few other places I have made small purchases from.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've bee thinking about adding freeze dried to my inventory also. Mostly these will be bonus items and that is why they have been left for later. My focus so far has been on mostly items that I use normally. While I don't believe that they are freeze dried I did get some dehydrated onions from the LDS Cannery. I have little interest in the prepackaged meals though they could be handy. I prefer the flexibility of cooking from scratch.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Usually a promo code is for online shopping. Maybe that is the only way you can purchase from them. I have never purchased anything from them. I have a few other places I have made small purchases from.


Ordering online or by phone is the only way we can get FD up here. I thought I'd share the code and sale with others.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for sharing. I am just really unfamiliar with purchasing from them. I have seen their website and many posts about them. Busy day, but maybe I will look again later.

Thanks again!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am just really unfamiliar with purchasing from them. I have seen their website and many posts about them. Busy day, but maybe I will look again later.
> 
> Thanks again!


All my long term gluten free foods are Augason Farms. The price is good compared to other companies and it tastes good. I buy their "everyday can" size. I don't worry about an open can going bad before I use it all. But with the good deal they are offering I might pick up some #10 cans.

For the deal of the day look on the left of the screen. Its a 24 hr deal then it changes.


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have bought some Augason Farms stuff through BJS wholesale club,(online with free shipping) best price I have found for thier stuff and from the freeze dry guy website when they have specials and discount items and specials. The website for the The freeze ddry guy allows you to build up some buying credit. I have tried to build up a varitey of bulk, FD, and other styles of stored items to meet a variety of situations so that I wont be caught short. I have tried to educate the family and especially the son in law about needing to be flexible and be ready to adjust to changing conditions and use the appropriate supplies for the situation.


----------

